# Kindle 3 Reboot Restart Freeze Easy Fix



## Jana (Jan 1, 2011)

I got my Kindle for Christmas a week ago and had the same problem a lot of people have been having - restart, freeze, restart, freeze, and then we discovered with a little research that it is the OFFICIAL AMAZON leather case that is causing the problem, but it is *VERY EASY TO FIX*, and you don't even have to return the case. It's the metal connectors that cause a short within the Kindle itself. Just get some finger nail polish, put a coat on the metal connectors as an insulator, let it dry for 20 to 30 minutes, reattach your Kindle, and no more restarts or freezes! As I said, mine was restarting and freezing constantly, and I've been using it tons since we did this and haven't had one problem. The same is true for my sister, so I know it has worked for her as well. Good luck!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine was rebooting and I didn't have a cover. I restored it to factory defaults and it seems ok so far.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a non-lighted case. Mine as freezing on waking up. I called Kindle CS and they told me to remove the amazon case and restart. I have no had it freeze since. They also gave me a credit which I used to buy a M-Edge case and light.


----------

